# Please help! MVF France?



## sammy (Aug 6, 2011)

Taking a long shot that I could trade into the Paris or London I put in for a number of resorts and just got confirmed for MVF, Marriott's Disneyland resort outside Paris! I am absolutely STUNNED!

However.....

DH is very worried that transportation will be 90 minutes each way, IF and only IF it meets our tour needs, and if not, it will be an expensive cab ride and the trip would not be pleasant.  During former stays we stayed right in Paris but it was only 2 of us on business trips.  

We are going on this trip not for Disney, but to see the many sights of Paris.
I put in for MVF thinking getting a 2BR in Paris would be a slim chance.

Your thoughts and advise would be greatly apppreciated!!


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.transilien.com/web/site/...abonnements/carte-orange-hebdomadaire/lang/en
This is the information I have.  The above site gives you information about the Navigo Decouverte pass that is good from Mon. - Sun.  You would have to purchase a pass for Zones 1 - 5 and with this pass you'd be able to get from your location to any part of Paris using the RER A train as well as their metro and bus system.  
I just entered a trip from Marne La Vallee Chessy/Disneyland to Chatelet les Halles, it take about 43 min. and costs 7 Euros.
The Navigo Decouverte pass for Zones 1 - 5 costs 33,40 Euros per person, with as I mentioned unlimited use.  
Hope this helps.  Maybe someone has a better solution for you.


----------



## sammy (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you. I entered a number of destinations - Louvre, Notre Dame, etc and as you say each was 45 minutes plus.  With airfare currently at $1900pp and 15 min to the RER and another 45 as you say to Chatalet, I'm giving it back to II.  I found some reviews that confirmed this and said it is actually worse, more like 90 minutes to get to Paris.  I presume if you consider wait time between the bus to RER and waiting for RER and any transfers you have to do at Chatalet this is probably accurate.  Moreover, since this stop is the end of the line, it runs infrequently.  

I had to make a quick decisions, so I decided that if I have to spend $8k on airfare, I don't want to spend 2-3+ hours of every day on transportation. It's all about what is most important.  I presume it was quite a good trade, but I am sure someone who truly wants to visit Disneyland Paris or can deal with a much slower tourism week will find it much more useful than we would.  

Thank you for responding quickly.  The link is wonderful!


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 7, 2011)

We're in MVF at the moment and our intention has not been to visit Disneyland as we've been there on several occasions before and have no intention on going in August.

We took our two sons to Paris on Wednesday via the train which we took from the station at Val d'europe (next stop from Marne La Vallee).  This meant that we could park for free rather than the 20 euro's at MLV.  We've hired a car for two weeks which worked out at around £379.  The drive to Val d'europe takes 5 minutes and the train for 4 of us was roughly 50 euro's.  One of the reps here advised me of a place to park in Paris if I wanted to drive which was pretty much one straight road off the motorway and didn't look too much hassle at all.

With a car it also gives you the freedom to explore the surrounding area.  We visited the medieval town of Provins yesterday which was a fantastic place.  Chateau Fontainbleu is also an easy drive away and far less crowded than Versailles.

My opinion would be that you're mad to pass up on the exchange as being in MVF is not a burden whatsoever.  Renting a car is cheaper than train tickets and you have more flexibility.  Once in Paris you can pick up metro tickets quite cheap which will enable you to tour around.  MVF is a fantastic base to explore the Ile de France area and is far better than a hotel room in the centre of Paris.


----------

